

VideoGamesPlus.ca hacked, 21,000 users' details stolen - 1880
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-01-18-videogamesplus-ca-hacked-21-000-users-details-stolen

======
1880
It looks like they were not hacked exactly. They just left some backups in the
open:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=site:videogamesplus.ca+inurl:...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site:videogamesplus.ca+inurl:customers)

Edit: wow, it was not only the customer database. It was _everything_ :
<http://www.google.com/search?q=qbsm_export+filetype:sql>

